# Slapping the strings with bow



## nightscape

I'm not a violinist, but I'm inquiring about a certain technique which I hear at the beginning of "Mars, the Bringer of War" by Host. It's created by the strings with what appears to be the player percussing the strings with the bow but I can't tell if it's the hair side or the wood. I know of a technique called "col legno" but I don't know if this applies. Any violin players help a brother out?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Col legno: hitting the strings with the wood
Col legno tratto: bowing the strings with the wood
Spiccato: a style of staccato bowing in which the bow lifts up of the string and sort of hits it or bounces on it
Ricochet: rapid bouncing and rebounding of the bow on the string


----------



## Kopachris

The score is marked "col legno" at the beginning, so they're hitting the strings with the back of the bow.


----------



## nightscape

Sweet, I appreciate it!


----------



## pirastro

I hate that! Sure, it sounds neat. But I always figure we should have, like, a breaking cue. I mean, spend all that dough, rub it down to make it nice--and get a direction to turn it varnish side down and whack the strings!


----------

